# tycoforums.com



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if the tycoforums.com site is still operational?. I have tried to register,but when I enter the anti-spam question, what is ocyt spelled backwards (tyco) I'm denied. I tried contacting the admin twice with no response. 

I'm looking for a good source for Tyco parts, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

They are up and running currently. I know they had issues due to Sandy. I think the server was in NJ.


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

Since it is running then maybe I'm not contacting the right person. Does anyone have the email address to the moderator?


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

I had the same problem. Tried from the pc and the cell. No luck.

Emailed and no luck.


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I tried numerous times and had no luck. It's still having this problem too...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, I tried to register. I use Firefox, but the same issue happens.

I guess they're not accepting new registrations.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

http://www.tycoforums.com/tyco/forum/forum.asp?FORUM_ID=27


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm not sure what the point of the link is, I've already tested it, and you can't register.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I just joined  write in ocyt in the anti spam Q.  it works.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I just checked it, and I regstered 3/8/2009
there have been 4000 some odd post sence I last visited it. In all that time I have only one post. I like it here much better. My Tycos are like fat chicks.... I don't talk about them.


----------



## savageone (Dec 21, 2012)

ocyt instead of tyco.......that makes sense.......never would have tried that because it is not ocyt spelled backwards!!!!


----------



## wiley2012 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks, I registered too! What a strange glitch though...


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I love both forums. Whens it not HO or vintage HO, I come here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Obviously, the idiots that created the registration page never actually read what they wrote!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

savageone said:


> the anti-spam question, what is ocyt spelled backwards (tyco)





BK R said:


> I just joined  write in *ocyt* in the anti spam Q.  it works.


Glad you guys figured that one out. A bit convoluted, but a happy ending.

Nice work, gang!

TJ


----------

